# My one month old collection



## lilxgem (Feb 1, 2006)

I'll put in the labels later. I have an exam tomorrow.


----------



## whosheis (Feb 1, 2006)

my fingers still ache at depotting those lol


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 1, 2006)

You are so lucky to have Lucky Green. I am so mad at myself for not getting it when I had the chance.


----------



## Isis (Feb 1, 2006)

You're on a roll! Awesome collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm loving those stackable containers! Do they come as a set, or you have to buy them piece by piece?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 1, 2006)

nice collection! what is on the second palette of eye shadow? Its on the second row, fourth over.. it looks pinkish!


----------



## lilxgem (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_You're on a roll! Awesome collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm loving those stackable containers! Do they come as a set, or you have to buy them piece by piece?_

 
I got the clear stackable ones at the pro store. You have to buy them piece by piece. Each container is $1 and each lid is 50 cents. The ones with the black lid I got from my friend. I like the black topped ones better because my friend and I were having trouble opening some of the clear ones after we screwed them in.


----------



## lilxgem (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_nice collection! what is on the second palette of eye shadow? Its on the second row, fourth over.. it looks pinkish!_

 
That would be Trax.


----------



## sweetza (Feb 1, 2006)

One month?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You'll have to post how much you have in a year!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 1, 2006)

ver nice...especially for a month.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 1, 2006)

You have more in one month than what I have in one year and a half! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Loooovely collection!


----------



## Renee73 (Feb 1, 2006)

wow, all that in one month....great collection.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice collection.


----------



## user2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_You have more in one month than what I have in one year and a half! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Loooovely collection!_

 
Haha! So true!!!!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 1, 2006)

Poop head.  That's more than me, and I've been at my collection since august.


----------



## afterglow (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, nice!  That's a lot for only one month!


----------



## Isis (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilxgem* 
_I got the clear stackable ones at the pro store. You have to buy them piece by piece. Each container is $1 and each lid is 50 cents. The ones with the black lid I got from my friend. I like the black topped ones better because my friend and I were having trouble opening some of the clear ones after we screwed them in._

 
The website wasn't clear about if it was for set or ech pice sold seperatelly. (why does that make me think of the phrase "Batteries Not Included"? LOL) I really like the black top ones too, but I'm thinking I'll save some room in my case if I get the stackable ones. Thanks for the info on that btw!


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 2, 2006)

oooooohhhhhhh i love your collection!! all those e/s and lipglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *drools*


----------



## blueglitter (Feb 2, 2006)

damn girl one month! you got the bug hehe wicked collection!


----------



## x-bebe (Feb 7, 2006)

omg that's a lot for one month!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 7, 2006)

That's huge!  My one month collection was one e/s and one clear lipgloss.  In a matter a fact you have more than me now (its been about 2 1/2 years for me).


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 8, 2006)

That Is An Awesome Collection For It Just Being One Month Old. You Go Girl!!!!!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 13, 2006)

That's a fab collection for a month! It must be nice to have a pal to depot your eyeshadows for you too!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

nice collection!!


----------



## Glamgirlie (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice collection for a month!


----------



## bai_xue (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm so totally in awe!!! One month!?!?


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 28, 2006)

damn thats a lot for 1 month!keep it rolling!


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 6, 2006)

i love ur collection


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 6, 2006)

great variety of colors!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilxgem* 
_That would be Trax._

 

What is the shadow above trax?


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 13, 2006)

wow and i thought I was doing pretty well..
lol
congrats!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 

 
_damn thats a lot for 1 month!keep it rolling!_

 
^^^^A month?! wow!, i agree!!!!


----------



## n_c (Nov 13, 2006)

One month collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Niiice


----------



## eowyn797 (Nov 15, 2006)

sweet! you have a *lovely* assortment of colors...can't wait for lables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i join in the envy of your Lucky Green...WANT!


----------



## Saints (Nov 15, 2006)

That's quite an impressive collection for one month! Love the colors


----------

